# should i trust InSure, Renew or hastings?



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Hi,

It's time to renew and my cheapest quote is from Insure which uses Advantage Insurance as an underwriter - I've never ever heard of this company before so I'm quite sceptical about it!

Quote is for a 1.6 09 plate focus zetec at £720 fully comp
I get almost the same price from Renew and Hastings.
Renewal from direct line is £844 with legal cover
Swift cover for fully comp, legal and hire car is £864
Admiral for fuly comp and hire car is £960

The other thing I could go for is the 10 month accelerator which gives me 1 years NCB after 10 months. I will also turn 25 in this period so insurance will take quite a drop (£150-£200 which i tested it) when i go to renew after that. Its pricey though £850 from admiral.

I'd rather not stay with direct line as they were a useless bunch of ******s when I had an accident last year (someone jumped a red light and went straight into me). But looking online it seems all car insurers are useless when it comes to claims so I'm probably no better off if i switch!

Not really sure what I should do! any thoughts?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Personally i wouldn't bother with bonus accelerators. They aren't always a lot cheaper when you work out the monthly cost and NCB is not always transferable at renewal, depends how they word it, so they could hold you by the short and curlies somewhat come renewal in 10 months time.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, be careful with the bonus accelerator policies, usually they are only recognised by the companies that offer them. 

Feel free to give my company a try, tel: 0208 3645500, please make it very clear you are a DW member if you call us. 

Thanks


----------



## DiscoDriver (Oct 27, 2009)

Quite apart from anything else, the bonus accelerator you have quoted costs more but insures for less (10 instead of 12 months) - so there is precisely zero benefit but significant cost involved if you purchase it!


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

Cheers guys, will defo avoid the bonus accelerator!

Done some digging and with the cashback sites I've narrowed it down to:

InSure £712
Ford Insurance £838
Direct Line £844
Swift cover £864

All of them except DL are for comp + hire car, DL is for comp + legal (what i had in my last policy).

I'm really not sure what to do! Do other companies have the same polisy as direct line regarding uninsured drivers i.e i dont lose my NCB or pay my excess?

I'm really tempted by InSure but really not heard of their underwriter or heard about them in general. I had a lot of trouble with direct line but should i go with the devil I know?


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

bump .


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What ever you do MAKE sure you have Legal cover.


----------



## Adnoh (May 26, 2008)

packard said:


> What ever you do MAKE sure you have Legal cover.


whys that? As i found out from my crash last year, they only fight your case if they think they can win so having it doesnt always mean being able to use it!


----------

